# Mod's



## n3lly (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi could any of you tell me weather or not there is an insurance company out there that doesnt ask for modifications to your car, or simply doesnt care. If they do will they make a fuss about a subtle front spoiler, neons, or a loud exhaust seperately? Or could you tell me the average price for a r32gts-t or something like that with a bodykit on 3rd party fire and theft? IM 20 years old BTW.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Neons will double your premium.... or should do anyway.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

nelly, there are bloody bits of the forum for this, stop polluting this good place with your crap, 

and even if your posts were in appropriate forums people would stil ignore their bollox.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Peter  

I see no need to declare neons to your insurance company, as you never have them turned on when you're on the public road - they are 'for show use only'


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Bit harsh, Haribo, but a fair point. 

Nelly - you'll find you ain;t gonna get any response if you don't respect the forum rules. Ppl feel you're wasting their time by dropping posts in inappropriate threads or sections.

Jim


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Pikey - you don't have to, but any insurance co. will take yer cash and you give 'em an opportunity, that's all, to deny any claim you make if they so wish. Mos won't but do you wanna take the risk??


----------



## n3lly (Dec 12, 2004)

Listen haribo, im new to this forum and i wanted to get some advice, and being a non-skyline related chat i figure this would be the best place to ask such a question. sorry guys! Which forum do you recommend I go to?


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

the insurance one wud be a great start?


----------



## n3lly (Dec 12, 2004)

Yes but i cant go through every insurance broker in england asking if they dont mind modifications can i? What type of questions would you ask in ythis sort of forum then haribo?


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

no in the insurance section of the forum u dope  

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/forumdisplay.php?f=6


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

n3lly said:


> Or could you tell me the average price for a r32gts-t or something like that with a bodykit on 3rd party fire and theft? IM 20 years old BTW.


You won't get 3rd party cover on a car in this group, you will also struggle to get cover being only 20 years old. Fully Comp cover, will cost you in the region of £1.5k


----------



## Kez (Sep 14, 2004)

plus a £500 fine for putting neons on your skyline


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Who are you - the taste police?


----------



## n3lly (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks guys apretiate it. Got my eye on a r32 gts-t thats possibly the best way to go for someone my age.


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

IM 20 years old BTW.

As old as that? Really?  

Vincenzo


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

You will find the premium to cost the earth at 20 mind 

I'm mid/late 20's and it still ain't cheap


----------

